# Lightroom



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just switched from LR2 to LR4...sheesh...I'll stick with 4 for awhile.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 19, 2012)

5 is supposedly a lot quicker than 4. that's my only real complaint about 4 so I'll be happy to switch 

LR4 bogs down really bad for me when I do a lot of brushes/layers and I know it's not my computer that's the bottleneck.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I was using LR4, but stopped using it because I was getting this weird pattern noise in all the RAWs from my 5D even before converting. I haven't seen this issue in any other software, and it doesn't seem to affect files from any of my other DSLRs.

Maybe I should try the beta, see if it works any better, or if there's a new version of ACR that might take care of the problem.


----------

